# Surrey Breeder - Mathew Lunn



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi all

I was browsing Cockapoo puppies (again) and came across an advert for Cockapoo puppies with a slight underbite for £300. 

I clicked on a link taking me to the breeders' other puppies and they are also selling Huskies, Bulldogs, Miniature Schnauzers, Rottweilers, Akitas and German Shepherd Dogs. All their puppies cost either £300 or £350 and many are 11 weeks old. 

http://www.k9puppy.co.uk/PuppiesforSale/PuppiesSubPages.aspx?id=121839

Does that sounds a bit dodgy to anyone else? 

Turi x


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

A scam probably 

Taking pictures from internet and posing as if they have them.For starters suppose to be UK yet uses American sizing ( pounds) and mom not mum.

If an ad sounds too good to be true and all that!!!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

I hadn't noticed the weight and Americanisms - well spotted. I was more upset at the idea of puppies with an underbite going cheap. What is an underbite anyway?! 

Turi x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Maybe his excuse for 11 weeks old would be that he doesn't sell them til 12 weeks? :S
But still too cheap for a pup IMO, if they are health tested & brought up really well for 12 weeks! Then they would need to be asking for more than that to cover their own costs, let alone make a profit as that is what they are probably after.
But I agree with Shirley, could be a scam because that is a lot of breeds! Unless it's a puppy farm 
I thought an underbite was something to do with their jaws? Like their bottom jaw goes over their top jaw instead of the other way round? Could be wrong though, someone else may know more x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

I don’t know about the age Laura. Some are eight weeks, some are 11 weeks… there doesn’t appear to be much consistency. 

If it is a scam then some silly lady has allowed herself to be photographed – not much anonymity there! 

Just googled ‘underbite’. It’s basically where the lower teeth sit in front of the upper teeth. Not sure if it causes any health problems but imagine dogs may be more likely to be attacked by other dogs if their teethies are on show all the time? 

Turi x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

An under bite is indeed when the bottom teeth protude in front of the top, unless it is very pronouced it won't have any affect healthwise, I would however question whether they are actually cockapoos or someother cross and if they are true cockapoos they haven't been bred from parents with good confirmation. An under bite shouldn't be present in either cockers or poodles. More often seen in boxers, pugs, that type of dog.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> An under bite is indeed when the bottom teeth protude in front of the top, unless it is very pronouced it won't have any affect healthwise, I would however question whether they are actually cockapoos or someother cross and if they are true cockapoos they haven't been bred from parents with good confirmation. An under bite shouldn't be present in either cockers or poodles. More often seen in boxers, pugs, that type of dog.


There was a puppy in Daisy's litter with either an over or underbite. I noticed it on the vet check of the litter but it wasn't her. You are right though, dogs with good confirmation shouldn't produce this trait.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Sarah I would've thought it would have been an over bite. Thats a bit more common in dogs with a longer snout. Used to see it every now and again in a greyhound. We used to have one called Gonzo, he had an over bite and a very short but very large roman nose, he had a face only a mother could love!!! We loved him anyway


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

And he says they are KC registered cockapoo puppies..........Billy Liar!!!

Should come with a 'DO NOT TOUCH WITH A BARGE POLE' warning!!!


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> And he says they are KC registered cockapoo puppies..........Billy Liar!!!
> 
> Should come with a 'DO NOT TOUCH WITH A BARGE POLE' warning!!!


I was about to mention that. Like the KC would let any of our lovely crosses into their club. Remember Groucho Marks' quote "I don't want to belong to any club that would have me as a member"


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Just reported them to K9puppy for, at the very least, misrepresentation by claiming the KC registration.

Dave


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Just seen another annoying ad "F2`s are a truer version of the breed, almost identical to the F1 but have an even softer nature and a higher level of intelligence." I guess it's not malicious but how can anyone who breeds dogs either believe this themselves or mis-represent in this way. Drives me nuts


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

sharplesfamily said:


> I was about to mention that. Like the KC would let any of our lovely crosses into their club. Remember Groucho Marks' quote "I don't want to belong to any club that would have me as a member"


...except the Cockapoo Club


----------

